# Train Station Long Exposure Night Shot



## 10 Gauge (Jan 14, 2011)

I thought this one turned out pretty cool....  




night-train-station-1-SMALL by 10 Gauge, on Flickr

This one was kinda neat as well...




night-train-station-4-SMALL by 10 Gauge, on Flickr


----------



## Frequency (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice effect;liked the second one more

Regards


----------



## FranDaMan (Jan 15, 2011)

Nr one is allready pretty good, but I would like it better if there was more motion blur in the people.

Nr two is simply a classic. Great motion blur and nightime mood.


----------



## 10 Gauge (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks y'all.  It was bloody cold out so I left early, I plan to go back and get better shots when I have more clothes on.


----------

